# Giảm giá sốc đến 70% mừng khai trương thegioinem.com Gò Vấp



## nguyenlamtgn (30/8/19)

Vào ngày 26/08/2019, Thegioinem.com chào đón diện mạo mới của ngôi nhà GÒ VẤP tại địa chỉ: 1276 Quang Trung, P.14, Q.Gò Vấp. Nào cùng ghé ngay #Thegioinem_Gò_Vấp để Check In Mua Gối TATANA 29K và sở hữu cơ hội mua sắm hàng ngàn sản phẩm Nệm - Ga - Gối giá ưu đãi chỉ từ 900.000đ tại Thegioinem.com nhé !!

_





GIẢM GIÁ SỐC ĐẾN 70% MỪNG KHAI TRƯƠNG THEGIOINEM.COM GÒ VẤP_​
*ĐẾN THEGIOINEM GÒ VẤP - SỞ HỮU HỮU NGAY ƯU ĐÃI SỐC ĐẾN 70%:*

*- TẶNG NGAY* combo quà đặc biệt như sau:

Đơn hàng 1 - dưới 3 triệu: Tặng 1 gối Dunlopillo cao cấp + 1 áo mưa TGN + 1 nón bảo hiểm TGN
Đơn hàng 3 - dưới 5 triệu: Tặng 1 gối cao su Baby + 1 áo mưa TGN + 1 nón bảo hiểm TGN
Đơn hàng từ 5 triệu trở lên : Tặng 1 gối cao su Kim Cương + 1 áo mưa TGN + 1 nón bảo hiểm TGN
- *GIẢM THÊM 5% *khi thanh toán qua VNPAY

** Thời gian: Từ 26/08 - 31/08/2019
** Địa điểm: 1276 Quang Trung, P.14, Q.Gò Vấp

*CÁC SẢN PHẨM BEST SELLER TRONG CTKM KHAI TRƯƠNG GÒ VẤP*

- GIẢM GIÁ 50% cho 1 cặp gối nằm TATANA, Giá Chỉ: 150k/ cặp

- GIẢM GIÁ 50% gối ôm TATANA, Giá Chỉ: 99k/ gối

- GIẢM GIÁ 70% Tấm trải Everon cao cấp, Giá Chỉ: 250k/ tấm (Áp dụng tại chi nhánh GÒ VẤP)

- GIẢM GIÁ 58% Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care, Giá Chỉ: 900.000đ

- XẢ KHO GIẢM 40% nệm lò xo Dunlopillo (Áp dụng tại chi nhánh Bình Thạnh - Quận 2- Đà Nẵng).

*- GIẢM THÊM 10% *với dòngnệm cao su Kim Cương 5zone Aloe,* GIÁ CHỈ: 4.457K + Combo Quà*

-* GIẢM THÊM 5%* các dòng nệm cao su Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, TATANA, Đồng Phú

- *GIẢM THÊM 3%* các dòng nệm Liên Á






GIẢM GIÁ 70% Tấm trải Everon cao cấp, Giá Chỉ: 250k/ tấm (Áp dụng tại chi nhánh Gò Vấp)




GIẢM GIÁ 58% Nệm cao su gòn ép Vạn Thành Ultra Care, Giá Chỉ: 900.000đ




Nệm bông ép TATANA -20% - ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5% Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm bông ép TATANA -20% - ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5% Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp





Nệm cao su Kim Cương  -20% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm cao su Liên Á -12% - ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 3% Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm cao su Liên Á -12% - ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 3% Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm cao su Dunlopillo -25% - ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5% Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm cao su TATANA -25% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm cao su TATANA -20% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm lò xo Dunlopillo -30% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm lò xo TATANA -15% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 5%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm lò xo Liên Á -15% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 3%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp




Nệm lò xo Liên Á -20% -* ƯU ĐÃI GIẢM THÊM 3%* Mừng Khai Trương CN Gò Vấp

Thegioinem.com với sứ mệnh mang đến giấc ngủ ngon cho mọi người, mọi nhà bằng việc cung cấp các sản phẩm chăn drap gối nệm, nội thất và giải pháp phòng ngủ phù hợp cho từng đối tượng khách hàng với dịch vụ xuất sắc và giá cả phù hợp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam. Chúng tôi chuyên phân phối các sản phẩm Chăn- Ga Gối- Nệm cao cấp của các thương hiệu nổi tiếng như: Kymdan, Liên Á, Đồng Phú, TATANA, Vạn Thành, Kim Cương, Dunlopillo, Edena, Everon, Cuscino, Ưu Việt,...

Mọi thông tin chi tiết xin liên hệ cho chúng tôi theo địa chỉ:

Website: thegioinem.com
Facebook: Thế Giới Nệm- Thegioinem.com
Hotline: 0909 060 325 - 0906 677 325
Showroom:  Hệ Thống chi nhánh Thegioinem.com


----------

